# Back again



## hmf4775 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi Marla here

I'm 6 weeks out from my tt and feel "alright" but not as peppy as I'd like.

I had my blood tests last week and my TSH is 5.17 and T4 is 1.2. My endo said it was a little high and upped my Synthroid 25mg to 175.

How long should it take to see a difference? I already am having a much faster ummm...digestive system but no other changes. I've been on the higher dosage for a week.

Any thoughts or experiences from other posters?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Marla. While a jump of 25 mcg may do the trick, it's probably a small enough increase that you won't feel dramatic changes very quickly. I had my surgeries in February and March, and while I kept telling myself I felt good over the summer, I would say that I've only truly felt "very good" and energetic over the past couple of months. My dosage has been the same the whole time, and my TSH is close to zero.

Maybe the "faster digestive system" is a good sign that your metabolism is getting back to normal!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hmf4775 said:


> Hi Marla here
> 
> I'm 6 weeks out from my tt and feel "alright" but not as peppy as I'd like.
> 
> ...


It still takes about 8 weeks for the increase to build up in the system but you could feel a little better in the interim.

Where does your endo think your TSH should be? Most of us like it at 1.0 or less.


----------



## hmf4775 (Aug 29, 2011)

I think he said around 2 or so.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hmf4775 said:


> I think he said around 2 or so.


That's a good goal for starters. You may need a little fine tuning but first see how you feel when you get to 2.0


----------

